# American Couples wanted for new Home Renovation Show



## NERD tv

Nerd Television, an award winning production company, are behind one of this years biggest transatlantic shows.

We are looking for a lucky American couple based in London who would like to get their property done up and renovated. We'll spare no expense as we let our two presenters loose using the latest technology and design techniques to turn your pad into a palace.

If you are interested then please call 0207 043 0080 to speak to one of our lovely team.

Thanks!


----------

